# BCM4315 and ndis



## Ghirai (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,

I've got a BCM4315 card; as far as i undertand, it only works with ndis.
I generated bcmwl6_sys.ko with ndisgen, from the vendor's Windows 7 i386 driver package; apart from that, i also loaded if_ndis and ndis.

dmesg shows this:

```
no match for NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists
no match for NdisFreeNetBufferListPool
no match for NdisMRegisterScatterGatherDma
no match for NdisMAllocatePort
no match for NdisQueueIoWorkItem
no match for NdisMFreePort
no match for NdisMOidRequestComplete
no match for NdisMNetPnPEvent
no match for NdisMPauseComplete
no match for NdisFreeIoWorkItem
no match for NdisGetVersion
no match for NdisMSetMiniportAttributes
no match for NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver
no match for NdisAllocateTimerObject
no match for NdisMDeregisterScatterGatherDma
no match for NdisOpenConfigurationEx
no match for NdisMResetComplete
no match for NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete
no match for NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool
no match for NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver
no match for NdisAllocateIoWorkItem
no match for NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList
no match for NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority
no match for NdisMGetBusData
no match for NdisMSetBusData
no match for NdisFreeMdl
no match for NdisAllocateMdl
no match for NdisGetSystemUpTimeEx
no match for NdisFreeNetBufferList
no match for NdisMIndicateStatusEx
no match for NdisMRegisterInterruptEx
no match for NdisMDeregisterInterruptEx
no match for NdisMSynchronizeWithInterruptEx
no match for NdisSetTimerObject
no match for NdisCancelTimerObject
```

The interface doesn't show up though.
Any ideas?
I'm running 8.0-RC2 i386.

Thanks.


----------



## richardpl (Nov 13, 2009)

NDISulator doesnt support NDIS 6.0 and higher.

You will need to find XP drivers.


----------



## Ghirai (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks, converting XP drivers results in ndis0 showing up, and no errors. The 'wifi' light is also on.
However, it doesn't seem to work properly:

```
# ifconfig ndis0 list scan
ifconfig: unable to get scan results
```

Am i missing somehing?

ifconfig lists it as:

```
ndis0: flags=28943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,PPROMISC> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:25:56:b3:b1:82
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
```

Note that i'm not able to swap the card because there's a BIOS lock.


----------



## bschmidt (Nov 14, 2009)

You have to create a wlan0 device first. Use:

```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ndis0
ifconfig ndis0 list scan
```


----------



## Ghirai (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, i forgot about that.
Everything works :e


----------

